# Canon PowerShot SX50 IS Safety Notice



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 23, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15345"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15345">Tweet</a></div>
<span style="line-height: 1.5em;">The rubber of the viewfinder of some units of the Canon PowerShot SX50 HS compact digital camera may change color (turn white) after a short period of time. Customer support for this phenomenon is described below.</span></p>
<p>We take great pride in the quality and performance of our products. We offer our sincerest apologies to any customers who may be inconvenienced.</p>
<p><b>Phenomenon</b>

The rubber section of the viewfinder of some PowerShot SX50 HS digital compact cameras produced in certain lots from September 1 through November 15, 2013 may turn white after a short period of time. We have determined after inquiry with the rubber manufacturer and internal analysis that the white substance is zinc bis (N,N’- dimethyldithiocarbamate).</p>
<p>Zinc bis is not used in the production of this product. The reason for the depositing of this material was the use of an improper rubber accelerator by the manufacturer of the rubber viewfinder. As a result the rubber section of the viewfinder may turn white due to a chemical reaction with the rubber accelerator and other substances. High temperature and high humidity may contribute to this condition. Zinc bis (N,N’- dimethyldithiocarbamate), which becomes deposited on the rubber surface, is created as a result of this chemical reaction.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Canon-PowerShot-SX50-HS-Digital-Camera-Viewfinder.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-15346" alt="Canon-PowerShot-SX50-HS-Digital-Camera-Viewfinder" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Canon-PowerShot-SX50-HS-Digital-Camera-Viewfinder-575x284.jpg" width="575" height="284" /></a></p>
<div></div>
<p><b>Affected products</b>

Only a small fraction of the PowerShot SX50 HS compact digital cameras – the ones containing the improper rubber accelerator – are affected by this phenomenon.</p>
<p>This phenomenon may occur in cameras of which the first and second digits from the left in the serial number are “69”, “70”, or “71” and the sixth digit of the serial number is “1”.

(Example serial numbers of cameras that may be affected: “69xxx1xxxxxx”, “70xxx1xxxxxx”, “71xxx1xxxxxx” (‘x’ can be any number))</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Canon-PowerShot-SX50-HS-Digital-Camera-Safety-Recall-Serials.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-15347" alt="Canon-PowerShot-SX50-HS-Digital-Camera-Safety-Recall-Serials" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Canon-PowerShot-SX50-HS-Digital-Camera-Safety-Recall-Serials-575x215.jpg" width="575" height="215" /></a></p>
<div></div>
<p><b>Caution on use</b>

The amount of zinc bis (N,N’-dimethyldithiocarbamate) deposited on the affected units is minimal. However, depending on one’s health and physical condition, in rare cases it is possible for zinc bis to cause allergic reactions, such as a rash, when it comes in contact with the skin of sensitive persons. In addition, if the eyes make contact with the substance, symptoms such as red eyes may develop.</p>
<p>As a precautionary measure, thoroughly wash your hands and rinse your eyes with water if they have come into contact with the rubber part of a viewfinder that has turned white. If any medical symptoms develop, please consult your physician immediately.</p>
<p><b>Support</b>

If the camera meets the serial number criteria listed above, the product will be inspected and repaired free of charge. If you own one of the affected cameras please contact our Customer Support Center.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Thank you,

Customer Support Operations

Canon U.S.A., Inc</p>
```


----------

